# Anyone wanna take me scorp hunting?



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi I'm 12 and really REALLY into bugs and I'd like to know if someone wants to take me scorp hunting in OC? Preferably not a kidnapper or stalker xD.


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 7, 2013)

Sure come down to Carlsbad, NM. Went out the other day with a friend and we found several scorps and a beautiful female A hentzi.
Oh, and I almost forgot, I have candy in the trunk, and a puppy in the basement

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 7, 2013)

Um...I don't think that is the best idea (no offense to any members on here!). That may be against the rules also (maybe?), have you talked to your parents about going, cant one of them take you, it'd be a whole lot safer then going with a stranger...::

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 7, 2013)

Very true. gather up some friends and head out to the open fields, start flipping rocks. You will find them. Be very careful though, scorpions arent the only ones hiding under rocks. You can also use a black light at night and catch them out hunting in the open.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes I talked to my parents and they would go with us  I'm not that stupid. I've looked EVERYWHERE and can't find them. SO FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 8, 2013)

You're in laguna niguel, which is ripe with anuroctonus,  as well as uroctonus and paruroctonus.  Look harder.

 This is what you need to look for:







 Scorpion burrows are generally oval-shaped, with a large amount of excavated soil bulldozed into a pile in front of the entrance.

  uroctonus doesn't really burrow too often, you'll find those under rocks in moist areas.


----------



## jdl (Jul 8, 2013)

If you are in a scorpion rich area, you have to find what type of habitat the scorpions prefer and it is easiest to find them after a bit of rain.  The moisture will often help bring them to the surface and a dark moon also helps to bring them out.  You can get a black light flashlight on amazon for under ten bucks.  You might want to invest in one.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 9, 2013)

I am apparently not in a scorp rich area, I haven't seen ANY burrows. AAAG. THIS IS KILLING MEH.


----------



## Shell (Jul 9, 2013)

*Mod Note*

This thread has been closed. It seems an inappropriate and unsafe thing for a minor to post on a public forum, and we can't allow it. OP find some friends (as in real life friends), and get your parents to take you out somewhere to go looking. As a mom myself, it makes me very uneasy to see you soliciting strangers like this.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

